# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) > سوال: نحوه جستجو در دیتابیس و نمایش اطلاعات در GridView

## irantkd

سلام
من یه دیتابیس محصولات دارم که در اون انواع محصولات از قبیل ( نرم افزار ، سخت افزار ، فیلم و ... ) است . 
همچنین در صفحه محصولات 3 لینک با نامهای نرم افزار ، سخت افزار و فیلم دارم .
توی دیتابیس ISBN نرم افزارهام = 1 
ISBN سخت افزار = 2
ISBN فیلم = 3
حالا میخوم اگه روی لینک نرم افزار کلیک شد ، تمام سطرهایی که ISBN آنها 1 است توی کنترل GridView نمایش داده بشه . همینطور اگه روی هر یک از لینک های دیگه کلیک شد اطلاعات مرتبط با همون لینک نمایش داده بشه .
***البته میخوم تمام برنامه ام با زبان VisualBasic باشه

----------


## baran_mehr

سلام عزیزم.
برای شروع کار باید یک سری متغیر تعریف کنی متغیر ها رو تو قسمت جنرال فرم(سراسری) تعریف کن .که این متغیرها عبارتنداز:
Dim cnt As New OleDb.OleDbConnection
 Dim cmd As New OleDb.OleDbCommand
    Dim da As New OleDb.OleDbDataAdapter
    Dim dt As New DataTable
بعد برای اتصال به دیتابیس باید نوع و محل کانکشن خودتو تعریف کنی،این کد رو داخل فرم لود قرار بده،در واقع این کد منو به یک جدول اکسس که در مسیر زیر قرار داره متصل میکنه:
cnt.ConnectionString = "Provider=Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0;Data Source=C:\data\student.mdb"
        cnt.Open()
حالا برای نوشتن دستور select باید نوع کامند و مقدارشو تعیین کنی:
cmd.CommandType = CommandType.Text
  cmd.CommandText = "select  فیلد برگشتی from جدول Where شرط"و بعد هم ازتباط با گرید:
cmd.Connection = cnt
da.SelectCommand = cmd
        dt.Clear()
        da.Fill(dt)
        GridView1.DataSource = dt

----------


## baran_mehr

راستی دوست عزیز irantkd  جان.
3 تا متغیر اول کلمه Data رو کم دارن....چون این کد ویبی بود یادم رفت بزارم :
Dim cnt As New Data .OleDb.OleDbConnection
 Dim cmd As New Data .OleDb.OleDbCommand
Dim da As New Data .OleDb.OleDbDataAdapter

----------

